# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Shqipja  e  Andeve

## dardajan

Kerkoj  melodine  Shqipja  e  Andeve   esht  melodi  e  viteve 80 tip  meksikane shum  e  bukur   e  din  gjo  nonji  se  ku  mund  ta  degjoj  apo  shkarkoj ?

faleminderit

----------


## Legjion

hômë, dy javë shkrimi e s'ta ka var njeri?! Sa milet i keq që janë mër jau.



meqë të kena të lagjes, ;) kënga quhet *El Condor Pasa* (shqipërim: _Shqiponja fluturon / Kondori kalon_) dhe është peruviane. Normalisht ka mbi 10 variacione tekstuale që kanë të bëjnë me të korra e të mbjella, ose me ringjalljen e Zotit Diell apo të perandorit të fundit Inkas birit të Diellit (që personifikohej me kondorin e Andeve ashtu si Zeusi me shqiponjën), ose me dashurinë etj, varet nga artistët. 

Kam përshtypjen se ti kërkon një version që është vetëm me flaut, pa instrument shoqërues, diçka të tillë ka pas transmetu RT andej nga '80 më duket, po as unë nuk e kam gjet për qamet atë version, që nuk e di a ekziston, po ashtu e maj men kur kom qenë çerr. Kshu që merr ktë ktu poshtë iher ne shofim.


*Los Incas - El Condor Pasa.mp3 (5.16 MB)*
zbrite ktu: http://s22.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2...22L7TXJAK82KSF
do të jetë në këtë adresë sot e për 1 javë, pastaj shuhet automatikisht


Grupi *Los Incas* është peruvian, luan kryesisht muzikë folklorike, më i njohuri jashtë Peruje për këtë lloj. Kënga më lart luhet me _kena_, flauti i Andeve dhe shoqërohet me _çarango_, vegla tradicionale me tela e Perusë së Jugut dhe më vonë e gjithë Perusë dhe e Bolivisë. 



PS. nqs nuk është kjo kënga që ke në mend, ka mundësi të jetë dhe _Bariu Vetmitar_, që u bo hit mas shumë pilafi si kolonë zanore te Kill Bill, nga GZ. nejse, dëgjoje këtë e më thuj. rrotull jena

shnet

----------


## Legjion

Pamje nga Peruja

----------


## Legjion

Meqë ra llafi, një grup me muzikë të bukur folklorike nga Peruja është dhe *Viento de los Andes* (Era e Andeve). Normalisht është vetëm një anëtar, Hoze Arsiniegas (Jose Arciniegas) dhe përdor dhe _zamponja_ - flautet me shumë pipëza të shkallëzuara. Kjo luhet me fryrje me shtytje dhe ka atë tingullin karakteristik që identifikohet meiherë si "muzikë e Andeve" :). Poshtë kam ngarku një këngë të shkurtër:

*Viento de los Andes - Nuca Llacta.mp3* - (2.30 MB)
http://s24.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1...62V70HH74VF1WL
sot e për 1 javë

----------


## Legjion



----------


## dardajan

O  legjion  trimi  po  ca  ti  bosh  po  t'mos  ishe  ti  do  rrite  edhe  2  vjet  dhe  s'do  pergjigjej  njeri, nejse  melodin  e  degjova eshte ajo  qe  kerkoja  dhe  u  mallengjeva  shum  pasi  kam  shum  kujtime  te  asaj  kohe.
Varianti  qe  kam  degjuar  une  esht  pak  shum  pak   ndryshe  nga  ky  aty nga  fundi  po  ne  99%  eshte  ajo  qe  prisja,  ehhh  c'osht  interneti   ben  nji  pytje    shpreh  nje  deshire e del  dikush  e ta  realizon , kete  melodi  e  kan  degjuar  shum  pak  vet  ne  Shqiperi  dhe  ju jeni  nje  nga  ata,  me  siguri  jeni  i  moshes  time.
Kam  edhe  nji  pytje   

pse  qendron  vetem  nje  jave  dhe  fshihet  automatikisht ?

Tani  qe  e  mora  vesh  kush  jane  dhe  nga  jane  po  takoj  nji  mikesh  peruvjane  ktu dhe  me  siguri  do  ma  gjej  nji  cd  te  kti  grupi.

Ok  vllajo  shum  faleminderit  per  mundimin 
e  ja  kolofsh  mir  kudo  qe  te  jesh.
ciao

----------


## diikush

Legjion, faleminderit per muziken qe ofrove.

P.S. Kujt ti bjere rasti ne Time Square (NYC) le ta degjoje aty, nga ai grupi qe e luan ne trotuar, se edhe ata bukur e luajne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Dhe diskutojme pastaj mbi parandjenjat,lol  :buzeqeshje:  

Sot kisha ne mendje kete melodi qe jam munduar me kohe qe ta gjej por skam ditur si ta kerkoj perarsye se nuk dija emrin e grupit.Kjo melodi fantastike ish nder me te degjuarat ne Radio Tirana,fill pas lajmeve dhe motit ne mengjeset  e atyre viteve.

Po ajo qe sme shkonte ndermen ishe se do gjeja nje teme per te  pikerisht sot si dhe muziken ne MP3.

Shume faleminderit Legjion

----------


## Legjion

> pse qendron vetem nje jave dhe fshihet automatikisht ?


rregullat e server-it plako, ka nja dy servera që i mbajnë "gjoja" përgjithmonë, po nuk kanë shpejtësi të mirë, ky duket më stabël

---

kam ca albume me muzikë folklorike të Andeve. pëlqimet e mia janë vetëm Kili, Peruja, Ekuadori dhe Bolivia. këto kanë muzikën më të "painfektuar" nga spanjollët.

me nge, ndonjë ditë,  mund t'i boj upload, po isha si në qef, hehe - po deshi njeri se nuk ka ku i gjen në vend tjetër, boni zë


shnet

----------


## dardajan

legjion  djali   legjion  trimi  e  shof  se  i  paske  pik  te  dobet  ato muzikat  anej 
paske edhe  ca  koleksione po  je  dakort  me  me  dhon  dicka jam  gati mund  te  perdorim  SKYPE  esht  i  thjesht  dhe  deri  diku  i  shpejt nuk  e  di  a e  njef  pseudonimi  im  aty  eshte  ...po  deshe  ta  jap  ne  pm.

ok ??
shnet

----------


## Legjion

jo, se nuk më del koha të lidhem veçanërisht mas dikujt - plus që e kam 24/7 bandwidth-in e zënë e nuk na puqen as oraret- 

po do ta kem parasysh që të vej ca albume kur të gjej kohë, meqë paska dhe folklorista të tjerë knej rrotull  ;)


shnet

----------


## shkodra13

Nji version te "El Condor Pasa" mund ta gjeni edhe ne ndonji album te Simon&Garfunkel.

----------


## Legjion

*Guillermo de la Roca - El Condor Pasa (Flutes Indiennes)* - [ARG - 1996 - LAME192CBRJoint]
_EPM/1988 /1996 /2003_
(folk instrumental nga disa vende andine)



01.	Fue un sueno
02.	El cachilo
03.	Quena solitaria
04.	Pájaro carcelero
05.	Carnaval serrano
06.	Virginia
07.	Aires del altiplano
08.	Me voy
09.	El bagualero
10.	Queja indiana
11.	Baile cuzqueno
12.	Ilusión
13.	Guaqui
14.	Tankarchay
15.	El cóndor pasa
16.	No atormentes mas
17.	Ama konkaguanquichu
18.	Cacharpaya del indio

http://s36.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2...Z3V6H3251GRQ7N - (69.64 MB)
skedar .zip - 1 javë / 25 zbritje duke fillu që sot



*Inti-Illimani - Canto de Pueblos Andinos Vol.1* - [CHL - 1975 - LAME192CBRSt]
_(Chile - 1975)_
(folk instrumental dhe popullore nueva chilena)



1.	Huajra
2.	Tema de la quebrada de Humahuaca
3.	Dolencias
4.	Lamento del Indio
5.	Taita Salasaca
6.	La mariposa
7.	El tinku
8.	Amores hallarás
9.	Papel de plata
10.	Flor de Sancayo
11.	Mis llamitas
12.	Sikuriadas

http://s23.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0...Y1KTUY6MIX6UOG - (46.74 MB)
skedar .zip - 1 javë / 25 zbritje duke fillu që sot

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Melodia qe kerkoni ju eshte The lonely Shepherd nga Gheorghe Zamfir.

Enjoy!

----------


## PINK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_gSydN_BYM

----------


## tare bakiri



----------


## BOKE

Mbas 4 vjetesh e mori pergjigjen dardajani.

Kot s'thone qe me mire vone se kurre. lol

----------


## dardajan

> Mbas 4 vjetesh e mori pergjigjen dardajani.
> 
> Kot s'thone qe me mire vone se kurre. lol


Po  jo  mo  boke  jo  se  kom  nigju  qe  kur  ka  postu  legjioni se aty  ishte  nji  adrese ku  ishin  te  gjitha  variantet, por  ate  qe  ka  pas  dhone  radio tirana  nga vitet  80  nuk  e  kom  gjet  dot  ajo  eshte  nje  variant  i  nderthurur  i  melodis  me  ulerima si  ato  te indianve  kur  ulerasin  dhe  levizin  gjuhen ne  menyre  qe  ulerima  te  dali me  melodi.
Ka  qene  varianti  me  i  bukur qe  ngjason  jashtzakonisht  shume  me  variantin  origjinal  te  vitit  1963  qe  eshte  edhe  ketu  ne  postim. Pothuajse  identik  vetem se  mungon  ajo  ulerima qe  thash  me  lart.
Sa  here  i degjoj mbyll  syte  dhe  kujtoj ato  vite  kur  skishim  buke  e  hanim  simite.
flm pink

----------


## prenceedi

> merr dhe kete se do te pelqeje !!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRPUzvKq4v8


ku mund ta gjej ne mp3 kete a ka ndonji link?

----------


## tare bakiri

> ku mund ta gjej ne mp3 kete a ka ndonji link?


nuk e di prenceedi , por mund ta convertosh nga youtube dhe ta kthesh ne mp3

----------

